# my set up pics



## cole (Sep 21, 2005)

can anyone tell me if this link works to my pics ?

&amp; if you can view all my pics via this route? there are about 8-12 pics in 2 album I think :roll:

Ta

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b17/cole...Reptilia069.jpg


----------



## cole (Sep 21, 2005)

It would appear to not work..Any advice?

Cole


----------



## cole (Sep 21, 2005)

Have a look at my beginners set up :shock:

http://photobucket.com/albums/b17/colelynch/Reptilia/

Try this..........comments &amp; questions welcome


----------



## Ian (Sep 22, 2005)

oh yeah, it is working now  V nice indeed, a lot more organised than my setup  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 22, 2005)

nice cole, love the water dragon + setup


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 22, 2005)

wow that is better than my set up and i have been keeping mantids for years :lol:


----------



## cole (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks guys....I do my best...big PayPal account...lol

I lost an Adult Male Sphodromantis (red arm) today,despite nursing it for days, it had perfect conditions... before I had a chance to breed him with the female thats probly gonna have wings next molt....boo hoo. 

Looking forward to meeting a few of you UK guys at the AES (fingers crossed)

I got two new additions to my menagerie, an impulse as usual....2 Tree Dragons...aint got a clue about them  ....Ian ? help....lol :roll:

Cheers guys.... heres some fuzzy pics

Cole

http://photobucket.com/albums/b17/colelynch/Reptilia/


----------



## Ian (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi Cole,

I have had the same thing happen to males before. They dont have huge lifespan, and sometimes, they live for just weeks into adulthood. So, I wouldn't have thought it was where you were going wrong.

Tree Dragons? Haven't a clue....sorry!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## cole (Sep 23, 2005)

Cheers Ian....Thanks for the reassurance... I spose as a newbie I have yet to get my head wrapped round Mortality rate &amp; lifespans in this hobby/science/passion/madness....lol

Those Tree Dragons are _Calotes_ I think, although they seem pretty rare in captivity, I aint found much info on em yet. Just a couple of pics....heres a link to one... A bit off topic I know)

Back on topic ....Has anyone a Adult or sub adult Male Sphodromantis Ribrastigmata (Red Arm) remember our 1st discussion Ian? He was one of those from Maidstone shop....(I think thats what she is) to give my Gorgeous fat fem-fatale a seeing to....you can have pick of the litter....lol :wink:

I have about 8 Sphodromantis Grandi nymphs but I doubt that they would interbreed aye? :roll: &amp; in any case they are only about L3-4

Heres that Lizard pic link &amp; my bucket. I know they're a bit fuzzy, but you nosey voyeuristic lot don't care.. :shock: lol

http://www.naturalhistorymall.com/Resource...amas/calote.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/b17/colelynch/Reptilia/

AES is looming :lol: 

Cole


----------

